# added 2 dvds today



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

bad news bears 
fantastic 4 both widescreen


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i added 2 more last night @ best buy 

goodfellas
the 40 year old virgin


----------

